# ethernet doesn't have a valid ip configuration



## ngkevi94 (Mar 12, 2017)

I kept getting this problem now as I remember i had it last time as the way to solve this was reformat my computer but again i don't want to to format my computer and reinstall everything again. Also, i feel like when i get this ethernet doesn't have valid IP problem making my computer feel slow rather than usual stuff.

I have tried to do the CMD command thing but getting access decline while resetting. 

At the moment i am using Wifi which this only way it work for me.


----------



## ngkevi94 (Mar 12, 2017)

Here my Ipconfig /all
Microsoft Windows [Version 10.0.14393]
(c) 2016 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Kevin>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : DESKTOP-27HT6GG
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
 Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 10:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 14-DA-E9-B0-90-F8
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Ethernet:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 30-85-A9-42-3C-03
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2cdb:5fa6:d94:e80b%14(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.232.11(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 70288809
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1F-E4-CF-3A-30-85-A9-42-3C-03
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Wireless LAN adapter WiFi:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : ASUS 802.11n Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 14-DA-E9-B0-90-FE
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::2c37:d949:4e0a:bc7d%15(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.4(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 12 March 2017 18:45:37
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 13 March 2017 18:45:37
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 404019945
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-1F-E4-CF-3A-30-85-A9-42-3C-03
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
0.0.0.0
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{EFB53A0A-998E-483B-9B56-9670404D5E1C}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{F029810D-0ECC-48C4-A844-84F24A250497}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## ngkevi94 (Mar 12, 2017)

So far I tried these but doesn't work
netsh winsock reset catalog
netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log (Access is denied)
netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log (Access is denied)
Driver Update (doesn't work)
Driver rollback (doesn't work)
Scan for Malware (nothing pop up)
Disable and enable Ethernet (doesn't work)
reset router (doesn't work)
Different cable (doesn't work)


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

Have you tried a different LAN port on the router? Or connect directly to Modem.
Try assigning a static IP to your Ethernet Card, could also be the Ethernet Card is bad.


----------



## ngkevi94 (Mar 12, 2017)

alpenadiver said:


> Have you tried a different LAN port on the router? Or connect directly to Modem.
> Try assigning a static IP to your Ethernet Card, could also be the Ethernet Card is bad.


yep tried to connect to different port in my router and i connect to powerline as can't connect directly to router.

i don't have Ethernet Card but using motherboard?


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

Could Ethernet to power adapter, or the on board Ethernet adapter. Try swapping out power to Ethernet if you have a spare. Also try to borrow a Ethernet card from a relative, or friend.


----------



## ngkevi94 (Mar 12, 2017)

I have no idea why but i am able to connect to Ethernet now and google chrome seem to be better now rather than it was slower.


----------

